# Neuseeland: Angeln auf Snapper,Kahawai,Aal,Forelle



## saturdaymorning (15. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen, bin neu hier im Forum und muss gleich mal ein paar Fragen loswerden. 
Wir fliegen am Samstag auf die Nordinsel Neuseelands und es gibt gleich einige Fragen an Euch:

1. Forellenangeln 
Welche Muster sind in den Seen und Flüssen auf der Nordinsel fängig? Habe gehört, dass tagsüber gerne schwere Nymphen und abends schwarze Trockenfliegen, z.B. Black Gnat, verwendet werden. Habt Ihr bessere Erfahrungen? Ich denke, dass ne 5er/6er Rute hier ausreichen müsste.
Abgesehen davon nehme ich auch noch ne Spinnrute (GREYS GRX SPIN 5-35g) mit. Würdet ihr eher ne 0.25er oder 0.30er Schnur mitnehmen? Habe gehört, dass in der Taupo-Region die Durchschnittsforelle bei 4kg liegt. Welche Spinner würdet Ihr verwenden oder sagt Ihr: alles was mit Fliegen, Spinnern, Blinkern etc. zu tun hat direkt vor Ort kaufen?#c 
Und, last not least, welche Vorfächer sind für neuseeländische Forellen geeignet?

2. Snapper, Kahawai, Trevally

Wir fahren auch zur Coromandel-Halbinsel und ans neuseeländische East Cap, hab gelesen dass man von dort auch gut Salzwasserfischen vom Ufer aus kann auf Snapper, Kahawai und Trevally. Habe leider nur ne 9er Fliegenrute, auch ne Greys GRX und trainiere gerade mit den Schussköpfen hinterm Haus. Was würdet ihr hier für ne Konstruktion empfehlen? Schussköpfe oder ganz normal WF? Welche Fliegenmuster sind denn für Snapper, Trevally und Kahawai geeignet? Habe ein 30LB Backing drauf, das müsste eigentlich ausreichen. Welche Vorfächer würdet Ihr draufmachen?

3. Aal

Bin bislang absoluter Newcomer in Sachen Aal. Von daher wäre ich dankbar für Tips hinsichtlich Hakengrösse und Konstruktion. Habe wie gesagt nur die Greys SPIn 5-35g dabei, ist ne klasse Rute aber vielleicht ein bisschen leicht für´s Aalangeln, ode? Würdet ihr nur mit Tauwürmern oder auch mit Fischinnereien etc. angeln? Ein Kumpel hat ganz begeistert erzählt, dass in NZ häufig auch Kaninchen erlegt werden und die Aale ganz wild auf die Inneren seien.

Wäre Euch dankbar für Tips

Schöne Grüsse,


----------



## Dorschi (15. November 2005)

*AW: Neuseeland: Angeln auf Snapper,Kahawai,Aal,Forelle*

Gib mal in der Suchfunktion Neuseeland ein! Hatten wir schon des öfteren das Thema.
Fliege selbst wieder am 26.12.


----------



## eöbzander (15. November 2005)

*AW: Neuseeland: Angeln auf Snapper,Kahawai,Aal,Forelle*

die aale in neuseelaqnd werden größer als gewöhnliche aale! für die brauchst du hochseegerät ruten bis 200 gramm wfg. und rollen am besten ne multi oder ne robuste stationär!


----------



## alcCapone (15. November 2005)

*AW: Neuseeland: Angeln auf Snapper,Kahawai,Aal,Forelle*












Ich zitier mal ein Blinker-Buch:

"Heute sind Aale über 20 kg selten"    

"Hochseeruten, 0.70er Nylon, Klavierdraht, [...], Gaff und Haihaken."

"Wir holten das angeköderte Stück Hammelfleisch wie einen Spinnköder an der Oberfläche ein, dann stoppten wir plötzlich. In diesem Augenblick stürzten sich die Aale wie Tiger auf den Köder."

Will da auch hin! #t 
Christian.


----------



## eöbzander (15. November 2005)

*AW: Neuseeland: Angeln auf Snapper,Kahawai,Aal,Forelle*

du kannst es gerne versuchen mit deiner bis 35gr. wfg. rute die kannst du dann noch als räucherstäbchen benutztn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saturdaymorning (15. November 2005)

*AW: Neuseeland: Angeln auf Snapper,Kahawai,Aal,Forelle*

Wie steht´s mit der GRX SPIN 30-100g, ist die geeignet?


----------



## Dorschi (15. November 2005)

*AW: Neuseeland: Angeln auf Snapper,Kahawai,Aal,Forelle*

Für Snapper und Kahawhai 20lbs Bootsrute leichte Multi oder 5000er Stationärrolle.
Für Forellen wirst Du Dich ja sicher auskennen.
Für die Aale würde ich auch die obige Kombo nehmen!


----------



## Dorschi (15. November 2005)

*AW: Neuseeland: Angeln auf Snapper,Kahawai,Aal,Forelle*

Quäl Dich wirklich mal mit der Suche durch die bisherigen Artikel!


----------



## saturdaymorning (15. November 2005)

*AW: Neuseeland: Angeln auf Snapper,Kahawai,Aal,Forelle*

Hat von Euch mal jemand mit der Fliegenrute auf Snapper und Trevally geangelt? Wenn ja, mit welchen Mustern? Auch mit Needlefish oder Crazy Charlie?


----------



## Flatfischer (15. November 2005)

*AW: Neuseeland: Angeln auf Snapper,Kahawai,Aal,Forelle*



			
				saturdaymorning schrieb:
			
		

> Hat von Euch mal jemand mit der Fliegenrute auf Snapper und Trevally geangelt? Wenn ja, mit welchen Mustern? Auch mit Needlefish oder Crazy Charlie?



Auf den Malediven habe ich schon mehrfach Trevallys befischt. Dabei habe ich folgende Erfahrung gemacht: Jede Fliege ist gut, solange es ein Clouser Minnow (chartreuse/weiß oder gelb/weiß) ist. Hakengröße 2 bis 2/0. Sehr gut auf Trevally sind auch Popper. Unbedingt Qualitätssalzwasserhaken verwenden! Mit einer 9er-Rute kannst Du Trevallys bis 10 Pfund noch gut händeln, darüber hinaus wirds etwas problematisch (Du hast doch wohl mindestens 200 Meter Backing auf der Rolle?). Beim gezielten Fischen auf Trevally bloß keine zu dünnen Vorfächer wählen, mit Tippetstärken von 30 - 40 lbs ist man gut bedient. Die Jungs knallen mit einem Affenzahn auf die Fliege und flüchten genauso weiter; mit 30er-Vorfachspitze ist das meist ein kurzes Vergnügen (ein Trevally zwischen 15 und 20 Pfund hat mir an der 9er-Rute trotz knallhart eingestellter Bremse noch über 200 Meter von der Rolle gerissen). Wenn Du Trevallys auf Sicht anwirfst, die Fliege ein paar Meter vor dem Fisch plazieren. Nach dem Wurf (auch beim Blindfischen) die Fliege sofort so schnell wie möglich einstrippen. Langsam geführte Fliegen werden im allgemeinen ignoriert.
Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## Dorschi (16. November 2005)

*AW: Neuseeland: Angeln auf Snapper,Kahawai,Aal,Forelle*

@ Flatfisher
Du meinst sicher Giant- Trevallys.
In Neuseeland hast Du mit einem Kilo schon einen sehr großen.


----------



## Flatfischer (16. November 2005)

*AW: Neuseeland: Angeln auf Snapper,Kahawai,Aal,Forelle*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> @ Flatfisher
> Du meinst sicher Giant- Trevallys.
> In Neuseeland hast Du mit einem Kilo schon einen sehr großen.



Richtig, GT und Bluefin. Von der zu erwartenden Größe der Fische hat der Kollege ja nichts geschrieben. Für solche Kleinfische ist eine 9er-Fliegenrute allerdings wie eine Elefantenbüchse auf Kaninchenjagd. Da reicht auch Forellengerät.

Flatfischer


----------



## saturdaymorning (16. November 2005)

*AW: Neuseeland: Angeln auf Snapper,Kahawai,Aal,Forelle*

@Flatfischer:
Vielen Dank für Deinen Beitrag, macht richtig Spass, zu lesen, wie Du an die Sache rangehst. Was würdest Du noch empfehlen, wenn Du mit Shooting Taper vom Strand/ Flachwasser aus fischst. Ich bin zwar Optimist, aber auf den Malediven oder Bahamas mit der Fliege zu fischen ist nicht das gleiche wie an der Nordküste Neuseelands/ Coromandel. Würdest Du trotzdem mit Floating Line fischen? Ne andere Frage wäre von mir als nicht besonders erfahrenem Fliegenfischer ob Du auch häufiger SINKIT verwendest, wenn ja nur für Leader oder auch für die Floating Line, wenn Du keine andere Schnur dabei hast.
Auf Bald, Thomas


----------



## Flatfischer (17. November 2005)

*AW: Neuseeland: Angeln auf Snapper,Kahawai,Aal,Forelle*

Hallo Dorschi, ob Floating- oder Sinkline besser ist, kann ich Dir nicht sagen, da ich die Verhältnisse vor Ort nicht kenne. Ich war zwar schon auf Neuseeland, habe aber damals noch nicht im Meer mit der Fliege gefischt. SINKIT verwende ich nicht, da dieses im Flachwasser nicht erforderlich ist. Zudem sinkt ein Clouser-Minnow durch die Bleiaugen gut ab. Da beim gezielten Trevallyfischen auf den Malediven die Fliege sofort nach dem Wurf sehr schnell wieder eingestrippt wird, spielt eine Beschwerung auch keine Rolle, da die Fliege durch das schnelle Einstrippen sowieso direkt an der Oberfläche bleibt. Trevallys reagieren aber sehr stark auf den "Platsch" der Bleiaugen und stürzen sich blitzartig auf die Fliege. Wenn Du in tieferem Wasser mit der Schwimmschnur fischt, würde ich Dir kleine Popper empfehlen. Die Attacken und Bisse an der Oberfläche sind ziemlich spektakulär. Für kleinere Trevallys kannst Du aber auch gut Crazy Charlies verwenden, die Fische sind nicht sehr wählerisch. Auf den Malediven verwende ich auf Trevallys deshalb größere Fliegen, weil man sonst Unmengen an Kleinfisch fängt und vernünftige Fische die Fliege sehr tief inhalieren. 
Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## BigEarn (18. November 2005)

*AW: Neuseeland: Angeln auf Snapper,Kahawai,Aal,Forelle*

1.Forelle: 

Zu Fliegenmustern kann ich dir leider nicht viel sagen. Denke am besten im Angelladen vor Ort fragen, die wissen am besten bescheid und selbst die Guides holen sich dort gelegentlich ihre Infos. In Taupo gibt es einen Laden, wenn ich mich nicht irre auf der Tongariro Road und die Leute waren zumindest damals sehr hilfsbereit.
Zum Spinnfischen solltest Du wissen, dass am Lake Taupo und seinen Zuflüssen fast überall Fly-Only gilt. Spinnfischen geht vom Boot auf dem See und , wenn es sich nicht geändert hat, im Waikato River. Spinner kannst Du ruhig mitnehmen, ich empfehle Dir aber dringend auch ein paar kleine Wobbler (Rapala HuskyJerk, CountDown, Jointed, Original) in natürlichen Farben. KAnnst Du auch in NZ bekommen, allerdings etwas teurer als bei uns. Tip:
Husky Jerk in Farbe GMN (Weiss, transparent, glitzernd) 


2. Snapper, Khawai, Trevally:

Ob Du mit der Fliegenrute viel ERfolg haben wirst, kann ich nicht sagen. Spinnfischen vom Ufer war zumindest bei mir nie von Erfolg gekrönt. Viel besser lief es mit Naturködern, die Du an jeder Tankstelle oder Supermarkt (Wenn man am East Cape mal einen findet :q ) kaufen kannst. Einfache Grundmontagen und raus damit... Falls Du´s ausprobieren möchtest, gibts recht günstige Brandungscombos in den größeren Angelläden. 


3. Aale
Sag ich nichts zu, weil ich sie nie beangelt habe. Beobachten war bei diesen Fischen um einiges schöner, wenn man sie z.B. mit Innereien von frisch gefangenen Forellen gefüttert hat. Die Fische sind kaum verwertbar und ich lass sie lieber noch älter werden anstatt sie nur zum Spaß zu verangeln. Forellenfischen ist darüber hinaus auf jeden Fall spannender. Die Aale fressen alles, was du ihnen hinschmeisst


----------

